# Making a "PPK/S"



## targetsig (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am new here and am looking for information on how to mate a PPK slide (Manurhin) with a PP frame (Manurhin). They should mate, but they are not cooperating. The only part that looks slightly different is the ejector. The ejector looks like it may be interchangable however. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

tumbleweed


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've never tried it, but I understand the recess in the slide for the barrel pin is different. I think there's a current thread on the topic at another forum that deals exclusively with Walthers. Give me a shout if you need the link.


----------



## targetsig (Mar 23, 2010)

*It's probably mine.*



MLB said:


> I've never tried it, but I understand the recess in the slide for the barrel pin is different. I think there's a current thread on the topic at another forum that deals exclusively with Walthers. Give me a shout if you need the link.


It's probably mine, but I will take another look. Thanks.


----------

